# Need advice from smart people



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I have 3 of these. One I'm not worried about because it was not drilled. I hauled 2 of these 150 gallon water storage containers home. One last week, and one today. I used to have these plumbed together using bulkheads and 1" PVC. When I left Mobile didn't want to hang around long as I loaded my stuff so when I took these I just ripped them apart from one another rather than cut the PVC and load them gently. They leak from around the the bulk head. Part of the problem is that the hole I drilled is not perfectly and the new bulk head doesn't fit perfectly. I could fix that with a bench grinder. there is also the problem that there is a raised area where I'd knocked off a couple of reinforcement pieces. I'm thinking I could grind them down level with a Dremmel. 

Would that be the easiest way to fix the leak or is a way I could close that 1 3/4" hole forever that is easier? Surely there is a way. These are wonderful containers. I need them while while the stands in my fish room are being rebuilt. They're made to keep shrimp alive down on the coast until people buy them. Imagine the fish I could raise in them during the summer months?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Never mind. I forgot I couldn't post pics from my computer on this forum. Oh well....


----------



## CowBoYReX (Mar 16, 2016)

I see two pics, it looks like the inside is nice and flat, so just get a piece of good plastic that's about an inch larger all of the way around and silicone it on.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Liz, to post pics, they must be uploaded to a host site such as www.photobucket.com Then they will work.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks, but I was given the easiest answer. Expansion plugs!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I can't see them, but they sound terrific. If the plugs don't work, try that Flex-Seal stuff.


----------

